# Coach, Kate Spade or D&B?



## Aquilah (Mar 2, 2008)

Which one? I've been partial to Coach lately, but I'm debating on if I should branch out or not. I'm particularly interested in a satchel type bag... Anywho! Coach, Kate, or D&amp;B?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 2, 2008)

all three are amazing! I love coach but adding a few D&amp;B and Kate's couldn't hurt ur collection!


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd say Coach, too. Usually I like Dooney, but I haven't loved any of their new bags.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 2, 2008)

it was a hard choice i love both kate spade and d &amp; b

though kate spade is a little more businissey in my mind while D&amp;B is more funky


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2008)

Coach all the way!


----------



## fawp (Mar 2, 2008)

Of those three, I like Coach the best. I've never really cared for D&amp;B but they have this new bag...it's a really large, lipstick red, patent leather bag...that is absolutely gorgeous! I really want it but the five hundred dollar price tag is holding me back.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Of those three, I like Coach the best. I've never really cared for D&amp;B but they have this new bag...it's a really large, lipstick red, patent leather bag...that is absolutely gorgeous! I really want it but the five hundred dollar price tag is holding me back. Are you talking about the Hayden bag? That one looks sooo hot. I also like the D &amp; B Giraffe one.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 2, 2008)

I really love them all--but right now I am a Coach girl.


----------



## beaglette (Mar 2, 2008)

I say Coach and Dooney &amp; Bourke.

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## fawp (Mar 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you talking about the Hayden bag? That one looks sooo hot. I also like the D &amp; B Giraffe one. I think so. I know it comes in black and white, too, but I really like the red one.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 2, 2008)

they're all way too expensive for me, haha! Not coach though, it's been faked too many times and people will assume you have a fake even when it's real. (well to me anyway)


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 2, 2008)

Coach! I still have the "Court Bag" and the "Patricia's Legacy Bag" from the 80's and they're still going strong.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they're all way too expensive for me, haha! Not coach though, it's been faked too many times and people will assume you have a fake even when it's real. (well to me anyway) Really?? I've never seen or heard of a fake Coach!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 3, 2008)

They're all nice, but if you want something different from Coach then D&amp;B is the way to go.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really?? I've never seen or heard of a fake Coach! Oh girl! They're out there! Trust me, they're out there LOL!


----------



## monniej (Mar 3, 2008)

i like dooney best!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

I really hate D&amp;B bags. They're all fug as hell.

Coach all the way and perhaps Kate Spade.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Celly, I don't like D&amp;B bags either.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 3, 2008)

I ended up getting another Coach... So, that means whenever I get it, up for sale this one I have now goes!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 3, 2008)

Coach is always a good choice.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ended up getting another Coach... So, that means whenever I get it, up for sale this one I have now goes! Which one did you get?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 3, 2008)

I really dont like Coach purses as much, Id go with D&amp;B. Although, you should ser look into Chloe! I love them!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah... Coach all of the way. ALTHOUGH I love the Hayden bag too! I was seriously considering to buy it for my b-day this month. It's going to be that or another Coach bag. (I do have a 25% off coupon for Coach though..)

Coach is so easy to spot a fake, that's why I take pride in my Coach bags (they're all real) I get SO many compliments on them. I think a lot of people can spot a fake Coach... the fakes are terrible and obvious.

My latest is the large carly signature... I love it.







Aquilah, what did you buy?


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 4, 2008)

Kate Spade all the way for me. It seems as if everyone and their mother has a Coach or Dooney and Burke.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 5, 2008)

I ended up getting an older style bag... None of the new ones are really loving me except one satchel... And I'm not even sure it wouldn't be too big...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 5, 2008)

Good choice I love my coach satchel! Black and classic.... I want a new spring bag i am thinking a bright coach one or even a tano bag... that is if I stop spedning my money on mac collections


----------



## love2482 (Mar 5, 2008)

Coach! I love their designs so much more than the other labels.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they're all way too expensive for me, haha! Not coach though, it's been faked too many times and people will assume you have a fake even when it's real. (well to me anyway) Yeah it's a shame, it's the same for Vuitton. My boyfriend read somewhere that 95% of the LV carried today is faked. I tend to carry all leather Coach which isn't really faked much.
Out of the 3 I would go with Coach or Kate Spade.

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah... Coach all of the way. ALTHOUGH I love the Hayden bag too! I was seriously considering to buy it for my b-day this month. It's going to be that or another Coach bag. (I do have a 25% off coupon for Coach though..)
Coach is so easy to spot a fake, that's why I take pride in my Coach bags (they're all real) I get SO many compliments on them. I think a lot of people can spot a fake Coach... the fakes are terrible and obvious.

My latest is the large carly signature... I love it.

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...1342/coach.jpg

Aquilah, what did you buy?





I have a black sig medium carly also, it's a great bag and I got 25% off on it too.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 6, 2008)

I said Coach. But as you know I am partial to Coach since I own so many of the darn bags....lol. Although I am sooooo wanting Gucci right now but the hubby will kill me. Especially after buying me a Louis last month

Damn....wish I wouldve seen this sooner.... I have a coupon for 25% off of Coach for the next week.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 8, 2008)

Love the classic Coach bag. They give off a sense of quiet quality &amp; luxury.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

Coach!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Definitely Coach-- I have a few of them myself and I just got a Coach messenger bag which I am totally in love with! Just hangs off the body and its big enough for all the daily things I carry.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to go with Coach. I still own my first, which was purchased when I was 14 yrs of age.


----------

